# Best deal on LED light kits?



## authentic (Mar 8, 2010)

Like the title says. Where do you guys pick up new wiring kits for trailers? I'd like to do an LED set w/the front side marker lamps. The whole trailer needs re-wired, so I thought I'd just pick up a whole new kit.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 8, 2010)

You need to go to our sponsor, LED Bluewater to check out the best of LED lighting, plus a TinBoats discount. Click on "sponsors" or go to any of a number of previous posts to see BlueWater installs, specials, etc.

https://www.bluewaterled.com/


----------



## authentic (Mar 8, 2010)

Those LED kits are cool, but I don't see one that is just a plain trailer lighting package. I just needs tail lights, a couple side markers and the harness thing to plug into my truck. 

I might use bluewaterled.com for some lighting in my boat, but I don't see that simple trailer package. They do appear to have a fancy trailer kit that doesn't say anything about the actual tail lights.

How does one go about getting the tinboats discount, and what is that discount worth? They appear to have a quality product.


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

I posted something last week that Northern Tool had them on sale for as cheap as I've ever seen them. Check out the Hot Deals section.


----------



## authentic (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, but that deal is apparently only available in store. We don't have have any stores around here.


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah...sorry.

Have you checked Walmart? They've had lots of stuff on clearance lately. 

Ebay is another place to check.


----------



## authentic (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll be checking those, I was just wondering if there was someplace that all of you guys used.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 1, 2010)

Try Harbor Freight or KMTparts.com.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 1, 2010)

Farm n Fleet, Tractor Supply or WalMart.


----------



## ominousone (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought my kit at Lowes. It wasn't a bad price. I think that most kits are about the same price. If Northern has them on sale in stores, I would call the online store and ask them to honor the store price. I know a lot of stores will honor prices like that if you have the cohones to ask.


----------



## perchin (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what you consider a good deal but I picked up a LED full trailor kit for 42.99 at K-mart, and the package said they were submersible. That was over a year ago and they are still perfect.


----------



## skimsucka (May 28, 2010)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170420981367&crlp=1_263602_263622&ff4=263602_263622&viewitem=&guid=ede202701250a075f7c10371fff6a97c&rvr_id=&ua=WXF%3F&itemid=170420981367

Best i could find searching forever that k-mart deal sounds great aswell


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (May 28, 2010)

if your looking for cheap you can't beat harbour freight (assuming it is in your area)


----------



## perchin (May 28, 2010)

HUSKERBOATER said:


> if your looking for cheap you can't beat harbour freight (assuming it is in your area)



Wow... your spot on!!! Actually they are more expensive than K-mart, but while on sale they are a better deal. Here is the link for the ones below at harbor freight. Does anyone have these? are they of good quality?
https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/trailer-lights.html


----------



## blazinmoto (May 31, 2010)

I just picked up a pair at harbour and they worked great. Had negative wire for each light and on sale for only $29.99! Great deal


----------



## masterofillusion (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought a set yesterday at Harbor freight for 29.00


----------



## perchin (Jun 1, 2010)

Are you guys buying the submersible ones for 29.00? I called the one on 28th st. today and they were still 39.99 for the LED submersible. I'm curious becuase I want another set for my other trailer, and would like to only pay the 29.00 or 29.99.... :mrgreen:


----------

